# GP Referral case study needed - 6 weeks FREE training with a personal trainer



## boysie (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guys

My name is Paul and I am a type 1 diabetic and personal trainer. I am currently in need of a participant who has type 1 or 2 diabetes who would like to have 6 weeks of free training with me for a case study I am doing for one of my qualifications. The participant will need to have diabetes and another condition (such as high blood presure, depression, high cholesterol, obesity etc.).

I am based in Guildford in the Surrey area and will be doing all of this for free in return for permission to write up the case study for my exam. If anyone is interested please contact me via Private Message asap!

I am looking to start this within a week so please do contact me as soon as you can. 

Thank you for your help.

Paul


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2011)

Whereabouts are you based Paul?


----------



## boysie (Oct 26, 2011)

Guildford! I work at 'the Gym' in Woodbridge Meadows but for the purpose of this case study I can do home visits etc. if the patient requires it (i.e. intimidated by the gym).


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2011)

boysie said:


> Guildford! I work at 'the Gym' in Woodbridge Meadows but for the purpose of this case study I can do home visits etc. if the patient requires it (i.e. intimidated by the gym).



Oops! Sorry, must have read your post too quickly!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2011)

Paul, I removed your email address from your post as forums are often trawled by spammers and it could lead to a lot of unwelcome emails - safer to use the forum's Private Messages. Just to clarify, when you say 'GP referral' do you mean that the person has to obtain a referral from their GP in order to participate?


----------



## Hazel (Oct 26, 2011)

Paul - do you fancy relocating to Glasgow?  hehe, I am so envious of the Giulford area.   Good luck.


----------



## boysie (Oct 26, 2011)

Ahh thanks for that! For the case study it doesn't have to be a referral from the GP - we can simply pretend! As long as they have diabetes and another condition then we can go ahead.


----------



## boysie (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Hazel

Awww Glasgow would be a bit of a journey once or twice a week!


----------



## FM001 (Oct 26, 2011)

boysie said:


> Ahh thanks for that! For the case study it doesn't have to be a referral from the GP - we can simply pretend! As long as they have diabetes and another condition then we can go ahead.




Would the participant not need consent from a gp if they have some of these medical conditions you mention?


----------



## boysie (Oct 26, 2011)

If they answered 'yes' to one or more of the questions on a par-q then yes they would need consent. Consent and referral are different though. So the participant doesn't need to be 'referred'.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 26, 2011)

boysie said:


> If they answered 'yes' to one or more of the questions on a par-q then yes they would need consent. Consent and referral are different though. So the participant doesn't need to be 'referred'.






Thanks I do know the difference between a referral and consent.  Just thought if someone had high bp or were obese then running it by their gp and asking for their consent would be a sensible option.


----------

